# 2 huge rhoms in one tank



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont have that much money to experiment with sort of thing. Also, I would have to put a scarecrow in front of the tank so they dont go canibal.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's crazy, I'm surprised that there's no fighting probably both are new to that tank?


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

C'mon...2 has already been done, we need to see 3 together!!...and throw in a couple large piraya with them, then I'll be REALLY impressed


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

insanity, those rhoms will go at it sooner or later, prob. sooner. what a waist of nice rhoms


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

could they be a breeding pair?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

serrasalmuss said:


> could they be a breeding pair?


NOPE!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That tank might be a hair too small to being trying something like that.

The gamble is way too rich for my blood.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it looks like they were just introduced to each other by the way they are both just swimming in the corner there at the beginning.. you see as they get more comfortable they start to show aggression to each other... this wont last and is a huge waste of money.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

A waist of two perfectly nice rhom. 
that tank is a little too small for two huge rhom to get along in.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

in 2-3 years, my GF and i will buy a house. it's already clear what the first thing i do in there will be: DIY 1000g tank

i always wanted a big caribe shoal (like 10-15)

but the more i think about it, the more i may try a small shoal of rhombs, let's say maybe 4 in there with strong flow...

after all, they DO shoal in the wild (yet not in big shoals like pygos)


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

2 things that is wrong in this pic A to small of tank for two rhoms B GOLDFISH


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it actually looks like a huge tank...

but still not big enough to do it


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

AS fan said:


> could they be a breeding pair?


NOPE!
[/quote]

sry for asking just didnt know.....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

serrasalmuss said:


> could they be a breeding pair?


NOPE!
[/quote]

sry for asking just didnt know.....
[/quote]

sorry I wasn't trying to be rude its kind of a inside joke I'm sorry


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Of course they "shoal" in the wild, they are IN A RIVER! And those shoals normally take place during the river runs (piracema). Even a 1000g aquarium is an iffy situation in keeping more than 1 S. rhombeus. Public Aquariums continuously replace S. rhombeus because of mortality rates in trying to group them. But while it may seem impossible, a few rare instances, you might be able to breed them in that large of an aquarium. It would be considered RARE.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

That is intense man. They make the tank look tiny. Frank, is there any ballpark clue as to the minimum size tank required to make breeding rhoms an even feasible idea.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Demon Darko Posted Sep 21 2009, 05:23 AM
> That is intense man. They make the tank look tiny. Frank, is there any ballpark clue as to the minimum size tank required to make breeding rhoms an even feasible idea.


All documented occasions of S. rhombeus breeding were in tanks over 1,000 U.S. gallons.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

That is a good sized tank you can tell, but it will only end badly...I myself don't have the cash or aren't stupid enough to even think about cohabbing my big boy.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The Asians can do some amazing thing with fish that no one can do in the states, it looks to be a 240 gal 8 foot tank. Looks impressive but know one knows how long they have been together. I would like to see some updated pics of them to bad boys.


----------

